
Ask HN: Co-working spaces in Europe suitable for a short stay? - J-dawg
I have some time off coming up, and I want to spend it working on a couple of small side projects to put on my CV.<p>I have a vague idea of combining this with a holiday somewhere interesting in Europe.<p>I&#x27;m imagining a residential co-working space. Somewhere nice and quiet to work and sleep but with a few like-minded souls around to chat to, as I don&#x27;t want to be a total recluse.<p>I know these places exist but they often seem to be geared more towards long-term startups than itinerant visitors.<p>It also needs to be quite cheap! Thanks in advance.
======
marvel_boy
One excellent coworking space is MOB. You can get information here
[http://www.mob-barcelona.com](http://www.mob-barcelona.com)

~~~
J-dawg
Looks awesome, unfortunately it's not residential. The cost of a place like
this plus accomodation in Barcelona would be too much for me.

Something like this but with basic accomodation included would be amazing. I'm
not sure whether anything like that even exists.

